# Rohloff shifter options



## cocheese (Jan 12, 2004)

Does anyone know how to go about getting one of the Rohloff shifters that you can clamp around the bar rather than having to slide it on? I recall seeing a picture of one but cannot seem to find out who made it.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

Home made version: https://www.minortriad.com/twist.html









A slip-on version for drop bars: https://www.mittelmeyer.de/html/rennlenker.htm


----------



## cocheese (Jan 12, 2004)

That's the stuff! Thanks!


----------

